# جميع عمليات التصنيع فيديو(تورنت)



## senuors (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لمهندسي الانتاج ملف تورنت قيم جدا وانتو احكمو بعد التحميل

All manufacturing processes

بيان حجم الملفات وعرض مصغر للفيديوهات بالصور من جهازي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/90979_11322752904.jpg

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/90979_11322753021.jpg

يفضل تشغيل الفيديوهات ببرنامج video lan vlc

ارجو الموضوع يحوز اعجابكم

وانتظرو المزيد

تحياتي
والان ملف التورنت 


​


----------



## ashraf84 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## أمين بكري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن ارجوا ان تشرح لي طريقة تحميل الملف


----------



## senuors (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين علي المرور 
اتمني لكم الاستفادة
وبالنسبة للاخ امين بكري يمكنك تحميل برنامج تورنت من صفحة البرنامج التالية لتتمكن من التحميل
http://www.utorrent.com/returning-visitor

تقبل تحياتي
http://universal-downloader.en.soft...LE=&file=/SoftonicDownloader_for_utorrent.exe​


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## senuors (2 يناير 2012)

م/احمد بن سالم قال:


> شكرا لك



شاكر ليك مرورك الكريم اخي الكريم
اتمني لك الفائدة
تحياتي


----------



## ameeno (2 يناير 2012)

رووووووووووووعة

بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## senuors (4 يناير 2012)

ameeno قال:


> رووووووووووووعة
> 
> بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد



اشكرك

اتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## yaseenrar (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزیلا 
وبارك الله فیك


----------



## senuors (9 يناير 2012)

yaseenrar قال:


> شكرا جزیلا
> وبارك الله فیك




اشكرك اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## senuors (21 يناير 2012)

الملف قيم جدا لمن يبحث عن فيديوهات تعليمية 

اتمني لكم الفائدة


----------



## سنفور دكي (4 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر اللة شاكرين لك علي الموقع الجيد جدا نسأل اللة ان ينفع بك العباد وينفعك يا رب العالمين


----------



## senuors (6 فبراير 2012)

سنفور دكي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي من لايشكر الناس لا يشكر اللة شاكرين لك علي الموقع الجيد جدا نسأل اللة ان ينفع بك العباد وينفعك يا رب العالمين


اشكر لك مرورك العطر
الله يوفقك ويوفقنا للخير


----------

